# Medicine prices reduced by 40%



## Brendan Burgess (1 Feb 2010)

You can check if the price of your medicine has been reduced on www.checkthelist.ie 

Brendan


----------



## NOAH (6 Feb 2010)

its no big deal when they add on a handling fee,  a big con again.

noah


----------



## smiley (6 Feb 2010)

NOAH said:


> its no big deal when they add on a handling fee,  a big con again.
> 
> noah



Please explain.


----------



## NOAH (14 Feb 2010)

There was a nice article in the MAIL a few days ago explaining it all quite well. The pharmacies just add on as big a handling charge as possible ie they dont adhere to the guidelines.  a con

noah


----------



## Protocol (14 Feb 2010)

It is known as a dispensing fee.

Approx 2.50-3.50.

They are allowed charge it, as part of their renumeration for dispensing drugs.


----------

